# Coke or Pepsi???



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Aaah yes...the age old question...where does your loyalty lie???

for me it's all about the original...well...actually now-a-days it's diet Coke...but Coke none-the-less...


----------



## Zubberah (Sep 29, 2003)

Coke. More specifically Coke Zero. Probbably drink a can once every 3 months. These days if I want soft drink I have Bundaberg Ginger Beer!


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

*NO Dr Pepper?*

I'm not a big fan of soda. If I have to choose between Coke and Pepsi, I guess I'll take Coke.

FWIW, for many of my Texas Brethren, the _only_ soda is Dr Pepper--can you add that as a choice to Poll?

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

I don't drink soda anymore, unfortunately I'm too fat. But I love Coke, it keeps its effervescent longer, I can't really tell the difference in taste. Coke and pizza is one of my favorite lunches.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

jpeirpont said:


> I don't drink soda anymore, unfortunately I'm too fat. But I love Coke, it keeps its effervescent longer, I can't really tell the difference in taste. Coke and pizza is one of my favorite lunches.


Why dont you try the Zero Coke...it tastes just like regular coke, but has no calories...I too try to watch my sugar intake, but I still drink at least one diet coke a day...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Chase Hamilton said:


> I'm not a big fan of soda. If I have to choose between Coke and Pepsi, I guess I'll take Coke.
> 
> FWIW, for many of my Texas Brethren, the _only_ soda is Dr Pepper--can you add that as a choice to Poll?
> 
> ...


I also usually drink Dr. Pepper, but if that is not available, I would choose Pepsi.


----------



## SilkCity (Apr 3, 2004)

Diet Pepsi.
fountain only.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Coke, diet but, I prefer Propel, lemon flavor.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Customer: I'll have a Coke.*

Waitress: Which kind of coke would you like? We have Coke, Diet Coke, Barq's, Sun Drop, and Orange Soda.

Those of you from the South have probably had this, or a very similar, conversation.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

It is pretty difficult to have faith in what they're going to give you, so I order Diet Coke, then specifically ask if it's Coke, not Pepsi.

With the new book out about Pepsi I am politically inclined to support the Pepsi company, but it's not enough to get me to switch.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d.html/ref=ms_a_1_p1/103-2016538-2459003?ie=UTF8&a=0743265718

By the way, my wife thinks my devotion to diet Coke is pathological, so I tasted some of her diet Pepsi the other day. It was tolerable (barely), but not something I would drink regularly.


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

full fat version ..coke

zero calories....pepsi


----------



## Hoof (Feb 14, 2007)

Coke with a twist of lime and some good crushed ice. And never unleaded (Diet Coke).

If Coke is not available, I will drink water. I never touch Pepsi.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pepsi, mostly because my college was a Pepsi school in terms of its cafeteria soda fountains. One develops a taste.

The soda I drink most frequently is tonic water (alone).


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

Coke Zero although I am sure all the chemicals that make it taste good will be found to have some horrible health effects. I sort of like diet pepsi after drinking Coke exclusively for years. Love Dr. Browns (hard to find outside NE I believe) especially Black Cherry but at 200 calories a can, a rare indulgence. Baccardi and diet is a good bar option.


----------



## Isaac Mickle (Nov 28, 2006)

Guinness.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Coolidge24 said:


> *Pepsi, mostly because my college was a Pepsi school in terms of its cafeteria soda fountains.* One develops a taste.
> 
> The soda I drink most frequently is tonic water (alone).


This is how I began drinking Pepsi also, except that it was my high school that had the soda machines. My parents rarely drank soda, and if they did, it was 7UP. The school has since removed the soda machines and replaced them with healthier alternatives, though they still serve Pepsi products at sporting events.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Will drink both, but prefer Pepsi


----------



## 44XT (Aug 2, 2005)

Devoted regular coke drinker. It's funny how the poll currently reflects each products market share. Years ago during the cola wars, I remember seeing stats that showed that Pepsi could indeed claim to be #2 (sitting at about 20%) but that they were not even close to catching Coke. It also mentioned that if you added all the other sodas available in the world to Pepsi's share that you still wouldn't even be close to catching Coca-Cola.
Remember the "New" coke fiasco?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

44XT said:


> Remember the "New" coke fiasco?


I sure do. My father worked for BBDO, the agency that did Pepsi's advertising, for years. The day after New Coke was introduced Pepsi gave all their employees the day off and took out full page ads in papers all across the country saying something like: In the Cola Wars Coca-Cola and Pepsi have been going head to head for 75 years. Yesterday, Coke blinked.

Terrible marketing idea for Coke, although it was an attempt to make Coke taste more like Pepsi, which had been gaining market share on them.


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> I sure do. My father worked for BBDO, the agency that did Pepsi's advertising, for years. The day after New Coke was introduced Pepsi gave all their employees the day off and took out full page ads in papers all across the country saying something like: In the Cola Wars Coca-Cola and Pepsi have been going head to head for 75 years. Yesterday, Coke blinked.
> 
> Terrible marketing idea for Coke, although it was an attempt to make Coke taste more like Pepsi, which had been gaining market share on them.


I think once read that a big part part of Coke's decision to change the formula was based on a flawed taste test. This was all around the time Pepsi was putting on their big "Pepsi Challenge" marketing campaign, where they were doing double-blind taste tests between Coke and Pepsi to people on the street. Pepsi was beating out Coke by some ridiculous margin like 2:1. Coke recorded the same results in some private lab tests of their own, and naturally started flipping out, hence New Coke.

The big flaw in the Pepsi Challenge, though, was the subjects were only drinking 1 or 2 ounces of the drinks at one time. Apparently the quantity drunk makes all the difference. In smaller amounts, Pepsi almost always wins- something about the sweetness. When people have to drink and entire can, though, Coke nudges out Pepsi by some margin. Coke didnt learn this until well after the fact, apparently.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

The coolest cola was undoubtedly Royal Crown; but after it was sold to Schweppes in the early part of this decade it lost much of its cool.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Northern Neck Ginger Ale. Hands down my favorite, owned by the Coca Cola company though.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I only drink a couple cans a week; almost always Diet Coke.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Lushington said:


> The coolest cola was undoubtedly Royal Crown; but after it was sold to Schweppes in the early part of this decade it lost much of its cool.


I remember hearing once (though I don't know how true it was) that safeway select "cola" was made with the same formula as RC cola...


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

When I watched those Pepsi Challenge commercials I'm sure I never got it. I assumed that the point of those commercials was that in a blind taste test people couldn't tell the difference between Coke and Pepsi. It has always been inconceivable to me that a large number of people actually preferred Pepsi. Still, I've been wrong before, especially when it comes to figuring out what the masses of people will think.


----------



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

im a coke fan , but i find coke and pepsi inter-changeable.

when coke changed its recipe in the 80s i switched over to pepsi full time and thought i would never look back.

but the old friend returned and i jumped ship again.

coke zero does it for me.

not as good as full fat coke obviously but sort of hints at it. diet coke is horrendous!


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I have cut waaay back on drinking soda, but I'll usually go for a Coke. The only exception is with Mexican food, in which case I prefer Pepsi. Must be the Taco Bell influence from my college days.

Above those two, I prefer Canada Dry Ginger Ale. It's almost the perfect drink, all it needs is a bit of whiskey. Vernors is another favorite, an intense Detroit brand ginger ale. Mixed with vanilla ice cream it's a sublime drink called a boston cooler. Another good drink local to Detroit is Faygo Rock & Rye, a mix of cream soda and red pop.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 13, 2007)

Definitely pepsi for me! ;D


----------



## mannaman (Aug 26, 2005)

Since Coke launched Coke Zero in Europe, I would say I am highly addicted. I buy a bottle at a gas station every morning on my way to work.

But it tastes totally different than in the US. It has a very intense cola taste, not too sweet and overall just great. In the US, compared to Europe, it tastes a bit watered down.

I am also a huge Dr. Pepper fan. Usually diet. But I cannot take these raspberry cream vanilla whatever combinations. That is too much for me.

Pepsi does not have such a giant market share in Germany, so it does not cross my taste buds too often.


----------



## CobraKaiBocce (Mar 26, 2007)

Coke. There is no other 
nonalcoholic
 beverage.


----------



## charms (Mar 24, 2007)

If you haven't had a chance to try the Passover Coke, made with real sugar rather than high fructose corn syrup, I suggest you give it a try. It is unquestionably superior to regular Coke. I'm contemplating conversion.

It's tough to find, but some supermarkets carry it this time of year in their Passover aisle or you can find it in some Jewish neighborhoods.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

charms said:


> If you haven't had a chance to try the Passover Coke, made with real sugar rather than high fructose corn syrup, I suggest you give it a try. It is unquestionably superior to regular Coke. I'm contemplating conversion.
> 
> It's tough to find, but some supermarkets carry it this time of year in their Passover aisle or you can find it in some Jewish neighborhoods.


Does keeping kosher prohibit one from consuming high fructose corn syrup?


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

pt4u67 said:


> Does keeping kosher prohibit one from consuming high fructose corn syrup?


Nah, that post is referring to Kosher For _Passover_--which is something entirely different than keeping "Kosher."

Corn and Corn Syrup are not Kosher for Passover because... because... well, I'm not exactly sure as to the 'why' here, can someone please help?

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## charms (Mar 24, 2007)

My understanding is that the fructose is derived from corn, and most grains are not considered Kosher for Passover. Also, the fructose process generates trace amounts of alcohol, also not Kosher. Lastly, regular Coke contains glycerin made from a beef byproduct. In Passover Coke it is replaced with a vegetable-derived glycerin.

I'm not Jewish, but this information is what Google and a Jewish friend (Jewgle?) yielded.

If you're further interested in, ahem, the real thing, you can also find sugar-based coke in many Mexican/Hispanic groceries, with the added benefit of coming in a glass bottle.


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

charms said:


> If you haven't had a chance to try the Passover Coke, made with real sugar rather than high fructose corn syrup, I suggest you give it a try. It is unquestionably superior to regular Coke. I'm contemplating conversion.
> 
> It's tough to find, but some supermarkets carry it this time of year in their Passover aisle or you can find it in some Jewish neighborhoods.


The Canadian version of Coke is kosher year-round.

I prefer Coke Zero given the choice, but will drink either Diet Coke or Diet Pepsi if those are the only options.


----------



## 18677 (Jan 4, 2006)

*.*

This poll assumes that there only two choices in life.

Another vote for Dr. Pepper.

...and Coke's cheap imitation, Mr. Pimp doesn't cut it.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

mmmmmm.
Coca Cola.

mmmmmm.


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

full-fat coke seems to posess miraculous anti-hangover properties. Has there been a thread on hangover cures ?


----------



## fritzl (Jun 5, 2006)

going grey said:


> full-fat coke seems to posess miraculous anti-hangover properties?


Correct :thumbs-up:

Would the Marlboro Man drink diet crap?


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

Diet Coke is great...for cleaning the rust off of old cast iron skillets and keeping the drains clear. But at least that makes it more useful than any other strain of Coke or Pepsi.

The only sodas I drink any more is ginger ale. In my Pimm's cup. Defining "soda" more loosely, one could add that sparkling pomegranate juice from Trader Joe's or an orange juice and seltzer mix.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

Coca Cola. Diet coke addiction. Used to drink between 12 to 16 a day. Now will have one to two a week. H2O now.


----------



## woodywoodson (Feb 10, 2007)

*Regular Coke*

Aside from assorted ginger ales on occasion, good old regular Coca-Cola is the only soda I would choose. But nowadays I only have a soda about once every few months. I drink, water, coffee, tea, and a broad spectrum of alcoholic beverages.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Pepsi, but it has to be DIET Pepsi.

However, a Coke in a glass bottle can't be beat.


----------



## SoutherWinds (May 24, 2007)

I'm not a big soda drinker, but if I had to pick between the two I would go for Pepsi.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I actually drank a Pepsi about a week ago (Coke is very hard to come by in Jamaica)...I have to admit...it wasnt as bad as I remember from the last time I drank a Pepsi (probably about 7 or 8 years ago)...but I still prefer Coke...


----------



## jkreusc (Aug 14, 2006)

eg1 said:


> The Canadian version of Coke is kosher year-round.
> 
> I prefer Coke Zero given the choice, but will drink either Diet Coke or Diet Pepsi if those are the only options.


Mexican coke, available in the south, is made with sugar instead of HFCS as well. It is available now at my local Costco in Plano (I75) by the case in glass bottles.

Much better tast, IMO.

On the subject of "New coke." IIRC, they sold the formula after the debacle and it is now still in use - Sam's choice!


----------



## narticus (Aug 24, 2006)

Canada Dry Ginger Ale would be #1, but given the current debate: Coke over Pepsi in a landslide. Coke Zero when the cleaners starts shrinking my pants (for some reason Coke Zero seems to unshrink the pants). Also Krystal over White Castle.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Hate them both.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

diet coke plus...


...is good...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

PEP and KO are both good investments.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

For whatever reason, I can't drink cola. 30 mins after I do I get a terrible stomach ache. Of the two, I did prefer the taste of Pepsi.

Brian


----------



## chriscento (Aug 8, 2007)

*Chriscento*

Hi,

I prefer diet coke.

Regards,
Honey


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I rarely sit down and drink an entire can of soda, or a soda from a fountain (maybe twice a month). But when I do drink one, it's almost always Diet Coke.

I'm a lemonade and iced tea (non-sweet) man. However, Lime Diet Coke and Coke Zero make and excellent mixer with Rum (far fewer calories than a regular Rum and Coke...or a Cuba Libre for the mixology traditionalists).


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Cheeburger...Pepsi!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Cheezborger, Cheezborger
No Pepsi, Coke.


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

Club soda with a healthy splash of Rose's Lime Juice, if you please. 

I've also been known to consume a Vess Whistle Orange (pretty much a St. Louis thing) here and there - preferably ice cold and out of the old fashioned bottle.

I am not a cola drinker; the beverage has never had any appeal to me.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Awful coffee in our office, despite the over-priced "coffee service." I opt for 2-3 cans of Diet Coke per day. (I am a Starbucks fan on off days.) Someone always remarks at my first can at 8:30 a.m., to which I reply, "Breakfast of Champions!" Cheers, Bill


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Awful coffee in our office, despite the over-priced "coffee service."


I couldn't stand the coffee service that my old firm used to provide. I remember walking into the office one day with a cup of takeout java from a local coffeehouse and being somewhat jokingly accosted by the senior partner. "What's the matter? Is our coffee not good enough for you?" I don't even think I had been at the firm a month but I still had the cajones to reply "It's not that at all sir. It's just that our coffee isn't good - period." Luckily for me, he burst out laughing and then replied that he agreed. Within six months we had changed purveyors. Unfortunately the replacement stuff was even worse.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Mr. H said:


> I couldn't stand the coffee service that my old firm used to provide. I remember walking into the office one day with a cup of takeout java from a local coffeehouse and being somewhat jokingly accosted by the senior partner. "What's the matter? Is our coffee not good enough for you?" I don't even think I had been at the firm a month but I still had the cajones to reply "It's not that at all sir. It's just that our coffee isn't good - period." Luckily for me, he burst out laughing and then replied that he agreed. Within six months we had changed purveyors. Unfortunately the replacement stuff was even worse.


Aren't office politics amazing? I actually got pressure "from above" to drink the awful brew. Bunn equipment, fresh Maxwell house, and the stuff comes out like road tar. Go figure. How does the Starbucks at Newark Airport get its coffee to taste mostly the same as the one at Dallas? Our new managing partner saw the wisdom of a fridge full of Coke (no Pepsi!) for the docs working.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I must bite my tongue...ever sence Coke introduced the new design for their 20 oz bottle...I can't bring myself to drink it at work anymore...so unfortunately sence they don't have orange or grape Fanta in the cafeteria, I've been forced to drink Pepsi...I must admit that after the first two weeks or so, it's not that terrible...I still prefer Coke...but I just can't stand that ugly bottle...


----------



## wvuguy (May 29, 2006)

It used to be Pepsi for me for the longest time......then I started preferring Coke......and now I pretty much don't care either way.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Coke over pepsi. An earlier post referred to ginger beer as a preferred alternative, I'm with that.

As for types of coke, I really don't get the whole diet/zero thing. If I was that concerned with health/calories, then I just wouldn't (and don't) drink coke that often and just stick to water, green tea, etc, etc... On the rare occasion that I do, well I want the real thing - full fat, full sugar, full throttle 

Then there's coke black from France. Now, there's a drink...


----------

